# eggs a problem for any of you?



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Eggs...hard boiled with a splash of gluten free mayo....used UDI GF/DF bread...had three sands in 24hrs and BOY was I a mess.

Can eggs impact like that? I used the yolk and egg white...was that a no-no? should I not have that much egg ijn 24hrs?

This LOW FODMAP is pretty restrictive....all fruits make me a mess...I am just trying to eat something...


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

I don't think the eggs a are the problem, have you checked the ingredients in the bread? And the mayo? Was there any form of sugar in either?


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

I don't have any issues with eggs in any form. However, I've never tried to eat more than 2 in a day. What were the ingredients in the Mayo?


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

the mayo is gluten free. I have used that mayo many times already and had no issues. The bread was Udi's GF/DF. Had that before and had no issues. The only thing that was different were the eggs...could it be the yoke. I didn't just use egg whites.


----------



## LivingHappyWithIBS (May 22, 2013)

It could be the yolk of the egg. Next time, try everything the same but without the egg yolks and see what happens. I have heard of a sensitivity to egg yolks with IBS, so it is not uncommon.


----------



## zane21 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks Heather. That is my next plan...NO YOLKS.


----------



## Shaylu (Feb 12, 2013)

Shame you don't live next door...I love the yolk and hate the white bits:-/ ('love' being extreme as it's the only food that my tum doesn't argue with)


----------

